# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  هل صح حديث ((إن أفضل الصلاة صلاة الصبح يوم الجمعة))

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

هل صح حديث-
إن أفضل الصلاة عند الله صلاة الصبح يوم الجمعة في جماعة‏.‏ 

‏(‏طب عن ابن عمر‏)‏‏.‏

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

بارك الله فيك .

الحديث صححه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة وصحيح الجامع

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

وهذا هو نص كلام الشيخ رحمه الله من الصحيحة :

1566 *" أفضل الصلوات عند  الله صلاة الصبح يوم الجمعة في جماعة " .*

*قال الألباني في "  السلسلة الصحيحة " 4 / 91 :* 

*أخرجه أبو نعيم في "  الحلية " ( 7 / 207 ) : حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد حدثنا محمد * 
*ابن يحيى حدثنا خالد  بن الحارث حدثنا شعبة عن يعلى بن عطاء عن الوليد بن عبد * 
*الرحمن أن # ابن عمر #  قال لحمران بن أبان : ما منعك أن تصلي في جماعة ? قال : * 
*قد صليت يوم الجمعة في  جماعة الصبح , قال : أو ما بلغك أن النبي صلى الله عليه * 
*وسلم قال : فذكره , و  قال : " تفرد به خالد مرفوعا , و رواه غندر موقوفا " .* 
*قلت : خالد بن الحارث  و هو الهجيمي أبو عثمان البصري ثقة ثبت احتج به الشيخان * 
*كما في " التقريب " ,  فزيادته مقبولة , فرواية غندر موقوفا لا يعله , لاسيما* 
*و هو في حكم المرفوع  لأنه لا يقال بمجرد الرأي . و سائر الرواة ثقات كلهم من * 
*رجال مسلم غير محمد بن  يحيى و هو ابن منده أبو عبد الله الأصبهاني , و هو ثقة * 
*حافظ له ترجمة في "  أخبار أصبهان " ( 2 / 222 - 224 ) و ساق له بعض الأحاديث عن * 
*هذا الشيخ عنه . و له  ترجمة في " تذكرة الحفاظ " أيضا . و عبد الله بن محمد هو * 
*ابن جعفر بن حيان أبو  محمد الحافظ الثقة المشهور بـ " أبي الشيخ " , ترجمه أبو * 
*نعيم أيضا ( 2 / 90 )  , فالإسناد صحيح . و لقد أخطأ في هذا الحديث رجلان : * 
*السيوطي ثم المناوي ,  فضعفاه , فقال في " فيض القدير " : " أشار المصنف لضعفه , * 
*و ذلك لأن فيه الوليد  بن عبد الرحمن , أورده الذهبي في " الضعفاء " , و قال ابن * 
*معين : ليس بشيء " . * 
*قلت : الوليد بن عبد  الرحمن هذا الذي ضعفه ابن معين ثم الذهبي , ليس هو صاحب * 
*هذا الحديث , فإنه شيخ  لمعتمر بن سليمان كما صرح الذهبي في " الضعفاء " ( ق 218 * 
*/ 1 ) تبعا لابن أبي  حاتم ( 4 / 2 / 9 - 10 ) و قال عن أبيه : " مجهول " .* 
*قلت : و معتمر بن  سليمان من الطبقة التاسعة عند الحافظ , و جل روايته عن أتباع * 
*التابعين , مات سنة (  187 ) , فيبعد على الغالب أن يكون الوليد بن عبد الرحمن * 
*صاحب هذا الحديث هو  هذا المضعف . و الصواب أنه الوليد بن عبد الرحمن الجرشي * 
*الحمصي , فإنهم ذكروا  في ترجمته أنه روى عن ابن عمر و أبي هريرة و .. و عنه * 
*يعلى بن عطاء و ... ,  فهو هذا قطعا , و هو ثقة من رجال مسلم كما سبقت الإشارة * 
*إليه من قبل , فصح  الحديث و الحمد لله , بعد أن كدنا أن نتورط بتضعيف من ذكرنا * 
*إياه قبل أن نقف على  إسناده في " الحلية " , فالحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم * 
*الصالحات . و قد وقفت  له على شاهد , و لكنه ضعيف جدا , أذكره للمعرفة لا * 
*للاستشهاد , يرويه  عبيد الله بن زحر عن علي بن يزيد عن القاسم عن أبي أمامة عن * 
*أبي عبيدة بن الجراح  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن أفضل الصلاة صلاة * 
*الصبح يوم الجمعة في  جماعة , ما أحسب من شهدها منكم إلا مغفورا له " . أخرجه * 
*البزار ( رقم 621 -  كشف الأستار ) و قال : " تفرد به أبو عبيدة فيما أعلم " . * 
*قلت : لعله يعني بهذا  التمام , و إلا فقد رواه ابن عمر كما سبق . و أعله * 
*الهيثمي في  "‎مجمع  الزوائد " ( 2 / 168 ) بقوله : " عبيد الله بن زحر و علي بن * 
*يزيد ضعيفان " . لكنه  عزاه للطبراني أيضا في " الكبير " و " الأوسط " , و هو في * 
*" الكبير " برقم ( 366  ) .*

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

بارك الله فيك

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

*وفيكم بارك الله وغفر لنا ولكم
*

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ  
الدارقطنيّ وابن الجوزيّ وابن رجبٍ رجحوا الموقوف. 

قَالَ الحَافِظُ ابْنُ الجوزيُّ ـ رَحْمَةُ اللَّـهُ علَيْه ـ كما في كتابه العِلَلِ المُتَنَاهِيَةِ في الأَحَادِيْثِ الوَاهِيَةِ ( ج 1 ص 458 ) :
رَوَى الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ : « أَفْضَلُ الصَّلَوَاتِ عِنْدَ اللَّـهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ صَلاةُ الصُّبْحِ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ فِي جَمَاعَةٍ ». 
قَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ : رَفَعَهُ عَمْرُو بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ خَالِدٍ ، عَنْ شُعْبَةَ ، وَرَفَعَهُ غُنْدَرٌ وَغَيْرُهُ عَنْ شُعْبَةَ ، وَقَالَ هُشَيْمٌ ، عَنْ يَعْلَى بْنِ عَطَاءٍ مَوْقُوفًا وَهُوَ الصَّحِيحُ.اهـ. 
وَقالَ  الحَافِظُ الذَّهَبِيُّ في تَلْخِيْصِ العِلَلِ المُتَنَاهِيَةِ ( ص 156 ) : " المحفوظ أنَّهُ مِن قَولِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ ". 
وَقالَ الحَافِظُ ابنُ رَجَبٍ ـ رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى ـ في فَتْحِ البَارِي ( ج 4 ص 32 ) :
وقد قالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ : « أَفْضَلُ الصَّلَوَاتِ عِنْدَ اللَّـهِ صَلَاةُ الصُّبْحِ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ ».
وروي عنهُ مرفوعًا، والموقوف هو الصَّحيح : قاله الدَّارَقُطنيُّ  .
وخَرَّجَهُ الْبَزَّارُ بإسنادٍ ضَعِيفٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ بْنِ الْجَرَّاحِ مرفوعًا، وزادَ فِيه : « وَمَا أَحْسَبُ شَهِدَهَا مِنْكُمْ إِلَّا مَغْفُورًا لَهُ ».اهـ.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

بارك الله فيكم  على الاضافة القيمة

----------


## عمر زعلة

الحديث أخرجه أبو نعيم في حلية الأولياء ج 7 ص 207: حدثنا عبدالله بن محمد ثنا محمد بن يحيى،
وأخرجه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان ج 3 ص 115(3045) وفي فضائل الأوقات ص512ح288: أخبرنا أبو سعد أحمد بن محمد الماليني ثنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبيد الله بن الشخير ثنا عبد الله بن سليمان بن الأشعث،
كلاهما(محمد بن يحيى وعبد الله بن سليمان) عن عمرو بن علي ثنا خالد بن الحارث ثنا شعبة عن يعلى بن عطاء عن الوليد بن عبدالرحمن أن ابن عمر قال لحمران بن أبان: ما منعك أن تصلي في جماعة؟ قال قد صليت يوم الجمعة في جماعة الصبح. قال: أو ما بلغك أن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال :« أفضل الصلوات عند الله صلاة الصبح يوم الجمعة في جماعة » .
قال أبو نعيم: تفرد به خالد مرفوعا ورواه غندر موقوفا. 
وقال البيهقي في الفضائل-بعد أن روى حديثاً آخر -: هذان حديثان غريبان .اهـ. 
وفي العلل للدارقطني ج 13 ص 228 (س3127 )- وسئل عن حديث الوليد بن عبد الرحمن ، عن ابن عمر : قال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  :« أفضل الصلوات عند الله صلاة الصبح يوم الجمعة في جماعة » . 
فقال : يرويه يعلى بن عطاء ، وقد اختلف عنه : فرواه شعبة ، واختلف عنه في رفعه : فرفعه [ عمرو ] بن علي ، عن خالد بن الحارث ، عن شعبة ، عن يعلى بن عطاء عن الوليد بن عبد الرحمن ، عن ابن عمر ، عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: . 
ووقفه غندر وغيره عن شعبة . وكذلك قال هشيم ، عن يعلى بن عطاء موقوفاً . وهو الصحيح .
وقال السيوطي في اللمعة في خصائص الجمعة ص 18(17): أخرج سعيد بن منصور في سننه عن ابن عمر أنه فقد حمران في صلاة الصبح فلما جاء قال: ما شغلك عن هذه الصلاة؟ أما علمت أن أوجه الصلاة عند الله غداة الجمعة من يوم الجمعة في جماعة المسلمين .اهـ. (موقوف).

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الصواب وقفه على ابن عمر كما أفاد الأخوة - سددهم الله - .

----------


## عمر زعلة

= ===== تابع:
وقال الألباني: ....... فالإسناد صحيح،......،والصوا  ب أنه الوليد بن عبد الرحمن الجرشي الحمصي، فإنهم ذكروا في ترجمته أنه روى عن ابن عمر وأبي هريرة و... وعنه يعلى بن عطاء و... ، فهو هذا قطعاً، وهو ثقة من رجال مسلم كما سبقت الإشارة إليه من قبل، فصح الحديث والحمد لله، بعد أن كدنا أن نتورط بتضعيف من ذكرنا إياه قبل أن نقف على إسناده في " الحلية "، فالحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .اهـ. الصحيحة 4/91-92 .
قلت: وفي كلامه بحثان:
1- تقدم في كلام الدارقطني أن الصواب وقف الخبر.
2-أن الإسناد منقطع فالوليد المذكور لم يثبت له سماع من ابن عمر ولا غيره من الصحابة.
قال ابن حبان: الوليد بن عبد الرحمن الجرشي مولى لآل أبي سفيان، من ثقات أهل الشام، لا يصح له عن أبي أمامة ولا غيره من الصحابة سماع .اهـ. مشاهير الأمصار ص184(1462).
وعليه فلا يصح الخبر مرفوعاً ولا موقوفاً. والله أعلم

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الأخ الكريم عمرو زعلة - وفقه الله - . 
الحديث يصحُ موقوفاً على ابن عُمر وهذا قول الأئمةِ كما تبين لنا فقول الحافظ وَقالَ الحَافِظُ ابنُ رَجَبٍ ـ رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى ـ في فَتْحِ البَارِي ( ج 4 ص 32 ) : وقد قالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ : « أَفْضَلُ الصَّلَوَاتِ عِنْدَ اللَّـهِ صَلَاةُ الصُّبْحِ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ ».
وروي عنهُ مرفوعًا، والموقوف هو الصَّحيح : قاله الدَّارَقُطنيُّ  .
وخَرَّجَهُ الْبَزَّارُ بإسنادٍ ضَعِيفٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ بْنِ الْجَرَّاحِ مرفوعًا، وزادَ فِيه : « وَمَا أَحْسَبُ شَهِدَهَا مِنْكُمْ إِلَّا مَغْفُورًا لَهُ ».اهـ.

----------


## عمر زعلة

قولهم (الصحيح) يعني الوجه الراجح من الاختلاف الوارد في الإسناد.
وليس تصحيح الإسناد.

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الأخ الكريم عمرو زعلة - وفقه الله - .
بارك الله فيك ، إن كان الكلامُ على تصحيح الإسنادْ لا على صحتهِ أو ضعفهِ ، فهذه غفلةٌ مِنْ العبد العاثر .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم 
روى الوليد بن عبد الرحمن الجرشي الحمصي عن ابن عمر وابي هريرة كما ذكرا في ترجمته اما قول ابن حبان استند ...

----------


## هشام البيضاوي

الشيخ الألباني صحح وقفه، فيكون قد وافق الأئمة فلا عيب في ذلك، ولكنه رجح أن الحديث في حكم المرفوع، لأنه لا يقال بجرد الرأي، وهذا هو الصحيح إن شاء الله.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

بارك الله فيكم على الاضافة القيمة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> قولهم (الصحيح) يعني الوجه الراجح من الاختلاف الوارد في الإسناد.
> وليس تصحيح الإسناد.


نعم هذا هو المفهوم من كلام أئمة العلل لمن تتبع طريقتهم .
مثال ذلك ما جاء في العلل لابن أبي حاتم قال : 
 وسألتُ أبِي عَن حدِيثٍ ؛ رواهُ مُحمّدُ بن أبِي معشرٍ ، عن أبِيهِ ، عن سعِيدٍ المقبُرِيِّ ، عن أبِي هُريرة ، عنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى الله عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قال : لاَ تقُولُوا : رمضان ، فإِنّ رمضان اسمٌ مِن أسماءِ اللهِ ، ولكِن قُولُوا : شهرُ رمضان.
قال أبِي : هذا خطأٌ ، إِنّما هُو قولُ أبِي هُريرة.أهـ والحديث باطل مرفوعا وموقوفا .أهـ
وَسَأَلتُ أَبِي عَن حَدِيثٍ ؛ رَواهُ مُحَمَّدُ بن عَبدِ اللهِ الخُزاعِيُّ ، عَن حَمّادِ بن سَلَمَةَ ، عَن ثابِتٍ ، عَن شَهرِ بن حَوشَبَ ، عَن أَبِي هُرَيرَةَ ، رَفَعَهُ ، قالَ : لاَ يَسأَلُ اللَّهَ عَبدٌ الجَنَّةَ سَبعَ مَرّاتٍ إِلاَّ قالَتِ الجَنَّةُ : اللَّهُمَّ ارزُقهُ مِنِّي.
قالَ أَبِي : رَواهُ جَماعَةٌ ، عَن حَمّادٍ فَأَوقَفُوهُ وَلَم يَرفَعُوهُ ، والصَّحِيحُ مَوقُوفاً.
وسألت أَبُا زُرعَةَ عنه ، فَقالَ لاَ أحفظه ، لاَ أدري ما أقول لك فيه.أهـ 
وهو لا يصح مرفوعا ، ولا موقوفا . والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> الشيخ الألباني صحح وقفه، فيكون قد وافق الأئمة فلا عيب في ذلك، ولكنه رجح أن الحديث في حكم المرفوع، لأنه لا يقال بجرد الرأي، وهذا هو الصحيح إن شاء الله.


بارك الله فيك .
أرى ـ والله أعلم ـ أن هذا ليس صحيحا ، فالشيخ رحمه الله ، نعم ذهب إلى تصحيح الموقوف ، وأن له حكم الرفع ، إلا أنه صحح المرفوع أيضا ، وكلامه ظاهر وواضح لمن تأمله ، وهاك كلامه بعد أن نقل رواية أبي نعيم وقوله :
... ، وقال : " تفرد به خالد مرفوعا ، و رواه غندر موقوفا " .
قلت : خالد بن الحارث و هو الهجيمي أبو عثمان البصري ثقة ثبت احتج به الشيخان كما في " التقريب " ، فزيادته مقبولة ، فرواية غندر موقوفا لا يعله ، لاسيما وهو في حكم المرفوع لأنه لا يقال بمجرد الرأي . وسائر الرواة ثقات كلهم من رجال مسلم غير محمد بن يحيى و هو ابن منده أبو عبد الله الأصبهاني ، و هو ثقة حافظ له ترجمة في " أخبار أصبهان " ( 2 / 222 - 224 ) و ساق له بعض الأحاديث عن هذا الشيخ عنه . و له ترجمة في " تذكرة الحفاظ " أيضا . وعبد الله بن محمد هو
ابن جعفر بن حيان أبو محمد الحافظ الثقة المشهور بـ " أبي الشيخ " ، ترجمه أبو نعيم أيضا ( 2 / 90 ) ، فالإسناد صحيح . و لقد أخطأ في هذا الحديث رجلان : لسيوطي ثم المناوي ، فضعفاه ، .....فصح الحديث والحمد لله ، بعد أن كدنا أن نتورط بتضعيف من ذكرنا إياه قبل أن نقف على إسناده في " الحلية " ، فالحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .أهـ 
هذا كلامه يوضح ما ذكرته ، والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*أفضل الصلوات عند الله عز وجل*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=77221

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

https://majles.alukah.net/t184903/

----------

